# next thing I knew



## misssmith

Good morning to everybody!
I've got a problem in translating this sentence:
*'Next thing I knew *there was a panicked Hyperventilation going off behind me'. The character has just murdered a girl. 
I don't know how to render the first part.  
Could anybody help me?
Thank in advance
Misssmith


----------



## Angel.Aura

My attempt:
L'altra cosa che ho saputo...
L'altra cosa che ho capito...
Il passo successivo è stata la consapevolezza...

Just a try!

Ciao


----------



## misssmith

Angel.Aura said:


> My attempt:
> L'altra cosa che ho saputo...
> L'altra cosa che ho capito...
> Il passo successivo è stata la consapevolezza...
> 
> Just a try!
> 
> Ciao


 La terza frase mi piace assai...due centesimi per te!
Grazie A.A.
Misssmith


----------



## VolaVer

It's on the tip of my tongue, but all I can come up with now is:

"*Mi sono ritrovato* con un'iperventilazione da panico in corso dietro di me."


----------



## oetzi

I would say like this:
"La cosa di cui mi accorsi subito dopo fu una iperventilazione da panico che si attenuava (scemava, smetteva, ...) dietro di me".

How do you like it?


----------



## misssmith

Ora non so più quale scegliere...
Due centesimi a tutti. Grazie!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Grazie Miss,
Specialmente per i DENARI!
Fammi sapere poi come hai risolto, che anche Vola Ver e Oetzi hanno suggerito cose interessanti.
Ciao!
A.A.


----------



## misssmith

'Il passo successivo fu rendermi conto che mi stavo lasciando alle spalle un attacco di iperventilazione da panico.'
Volevo mantenere 'consapevolezza' ma non mi suonava bene col resto della frase.
Grazie ancora
(e se vuoi aumento a 4 centesimi  )
Ciao 
Misssmith


----------



## furs

Sono d'accordo con oetzi "next thing I knew" sottintende un'immediata, improvvisa percezione di qualcosa di nuovo e inaspettato. Se traduci "la'altra cosa" o "il passo successivo" questo significato si perde.


----------



## _forumuser_

Io direi anche:

subito dopo...
e un attimo dopo...
e d'un botto...
e d'impovviso...
poi improvvisamente

ecc. ecc.


----------



## misssmith

Grazie furs, ci penserò su e cercherò di trovare qualcosa, magari usando un avverbio di tempo...
I's not easy...
Ciao e grazie ancora
Misssmith


----------



## furs

Idea: Di colpo mi resi conto che....


----------



## _forumuser_

furs said:


> Idea: Di colpo mi resi conto che....


 
Mmm...rendersi conto e' troppo "attivo". Di colpo ho sentito, notato, visto.


----------



## Gwennhadu

Hey
_Next thing I knew..._is just another way to say "right after, immediately after sth", nothing else


----------



## _forumuser_

Gwennhadu said:


> Hey
> _Next thing I knew..._is just another way to say "right after, immediately after sth", nothing else



No infatti. E subito dopo c'era....


----------



## Never Got a Dinner

Hmmm.  Possibilmente il pieno significato di "Next thing I knew" non sia stato ancora dato.

"The next thing I knew" è una forte frase.  Vuol dire "E poi, all'improvviso, senz'avviso, prima che ho saputo che cos'è successo."  Ha il senso di, "Prima che ho saputo che cosa mi ha coipito."  In altre parole, la situazione ha colpito, prima che la persone si è reso conto che ha colpito.  Se sai prima che una pietra sta volando a te, tu ti muovi.  Se la pietra arriva prima che la vedi ... " è QUESTO il senso il "next thing I knew."


----------



## misssmith

Che ne dite di:
'L’attimo dopo mi resi conto che mi stavo lasciando alle spalle un attacco di iperventilazione da panico'?
Anyway, thanks to everybody!!!


----------



## furs

Thank you, Never Got a Dinner, it seems to me you are confirming one of my posts above: sottintende un'immediata, improvvisa percezione di qualcosa di nuovo e inaspettato.


----------



## Flaviano Martello

I'm curious, what would it mean to say

di schianto

in this context? What sort of effect would that give?


----------



## misssmith

Flaviano Martello said:


> I'm curious, what would it mean to say
> 
> di schianto
> 
> in this context? What sort of effect would that give?


 
It means 'all'improvviso', 'd'un tratto', it comes from 'schiantare/schiantarsi' (to split, to smash, to break) and implies force and violence, something which hits you in a very violent way. I don't know if this is the case. 
Could a perception hit you this way?
What's your opinion Flaviano?
Ciao
Misssmith


----------



## _forumuser_

Missssmith,

In teoria il contesto di the next thing I knew sarebbe questo: uno sta facendo qualcosa, poi perde conoscenza, non sente e non vede quello che gli/le succede intorno, e quando finalmente la riprende prende nota di quello che e' successo. Pero' l'espressione e' usatissima e non sempre c'entra il perdere e riprendere conoscenza. Ecco un paio di esempi:

Sono entrato, ho lasciato il manoscritto sul tavolo, sono andato in bagno e the next thing I knew il manoscritto era sparito

La frase qui significa semplicemente che la persona non sa bene cosa/quando/come sia accaduto ma e' accaduto. In italiano diremmo semplicemente ecco, ecco che:

Sono andato in bagno ed ecco che il manoscritto non c'era piu'.

Altro esempio:

Ho visto una donna in cima ad un palazzo. Ho distolto un attimo lo sguardo per chiedere aiuto and the next thing I knew la stessa donna era riversa al suolo a pochi passi da me in un lago di sangue.

Anche qui direi: ed ecco che mi ritrovo la stessa donna...


----------



## misssmith

_forumuser_ said:


> Missssmith,
> 
> In teoria il contesto di the next thing I knew sarebbe questo: uno sta facendo qualcosa, poi perde conoscenza, non sente e non vede quello che gli/le succede intorno, e quando finalmente la riprende prende nota di quello che e' successo. Pero' l'espressione e' usatissima e non sempre c'entra il perdere e riprendere conoscenza. Ecco un paio di esempi:
> 
> Sono entrato, ho lasciato il manoscritto sul tavolo, sono andato in bagno e the next thing I knew il manoscritto era sparito
> 
> La frase qui significa semplicemente che la persona non sa bene cosa/quando/come sia accaduto ma e' accaduto. In italiano diremmo semplicemente ecco, ecco che:
> 
> Sono andato in bagno ed ecco che il manoscritto non c'era piu'.
> 
> Altro esempio:
> 
> Ho visto una donna in cima ad un palazzo. Ho distolto un attimo lo sguardo per chiedere aiuto and the next thing I knew la stessa donna era riversa al suolo a pochi passi da me in un lago di sangue.
> 
> Anche qui direi: ed ecco che mi ritrovo la stessa donna...


 
Grazie, Forumuser ,per la dritta! Ci sto ancora pensando, però almeno ora ho capito di che si tratta.
Misssmith


----------



## mateintwo

I agree “the next thing” is for sure mostly meant as “suddenly and without warning ” but I would say you also use it in story telling in a sort of “fast forwarding technique” when it literally means “the next thing” (but still conveys the meaning of being a little surprising and unexpected).
I saw this job advertisement in the paper for a stock trader and although I did not have any direct experience I sent in my application. The next thing I knew (which could be weeks or months later).


----------



## stef2642

misssmith said:


> It means 'all'improvviso', 'd'un tratto', it comes from 'schiantare/schiantarsi' (to split, to smash, to break) and implies force and violence, something which hits you in a very violent way. I don't know if this is the case.
> Could a perception hit you this way?
> What's your opinion Flaviano?
> Ciao
> Misssmith


 

L’idea sostanziale è ormai stata colta e infatti se si guarda un vocabolario in inglese si ottiene la spiegazione seguente: “usato per riferirsi ad una parte di racconto che avviene in modo immediato ed improvviso”. Quindi secondo me la traduzione più aderente sarebbe: “e d’improvviso...” oppure “e senza nemmeno il tempo di rendersene conto...”. Che ne dici? Suona bene nel contesto?
Ciao
ste


----------



## MarcoMac

Come hanno notato altri sembra che il contesto alluda al "ritorno" da un temporaneo black-out mentale...

la prima cosa che ricordo
il primo ricordo
So solo che
Tornai in me con la sensazione
Fui nuovamente in me 
[solo le prime 2 sono traduz letterali]

========================
Off Topic: l' "iperventilazione da panico" non è un concetto molto diffuso, nell'Italiano letterario...  una cosa come "l'iperventilazione da panico che si calmava [scemava]" mi sembra un po' debole.

noi tendiamo ad usare un più generico "boccheggiare"  o "respiro affannoso".

Oppure (sporco trucco) evitare il problema descrivendo la situazione in modo completam scorrelato rispetto all'inglese originale (es.: ascoltare il mio corpo che tentava di controllare la respirazione)


----------



## mehehe86

DAVID ORDAN, racconto breve

La mamma del narratore sta per morire di infarto e il marito di lei come ultima cosa le dice "fai il panino". Ed ecco la frase con cui ho difficoltà.

_"That was it. That was the last thing he said to her. Mom turned up the TV, went into the kitchen, and *the next thing we knew*, she was calling out for help."_

Come si può tradurre quel *"the next thing we knew"*? Ho fatto una ricerca qui sul forum ma non ho trovato una risposta a questa domanda. Grazie a chiunque vorrà aiutarmi


----------



## Kraus

Pensa che sul Ragazzini ho trovato "The next thing we knew = ridendo e scherzando", quindi va tradotto con una frase fatta, forse qualcosa del tipo "com'è, come non è"...


----------



## giovannino

Dal Longman:

*the next thing I/she etc knew
*i_nformal _used when something surprising happens very suddenly
_The next thing I knew, I was lying face down on the pavement_.

Forse potrebbe andar bene anche _tutto d'un tratto._


----------



## Angel.Aura

Una ricchissima discussione sull'argomento, proprio qui.


----------



## mmmah

Ciao.

Potrebbe essere "l'unica cosa che so", "l'ultima cosa che so" oppure "quello che so".


----------



## stef2642

Besides "*e d'un tratto*", "*e all'improvviso*", "*senza manco il tempo di rendersene conto*", "*senza nemmeno il tempo di accorgersene*" ...

I would also suggest  "*in men che te l'aspetti*"


----------



## Teerex51

stef2642 said:


> I would also suggest  "*in men che te l'aspetti*"



Mmmmh...I'm not sure. "In men che te l'aspetti" is mostly used to describe a _future_ event.


_Prendi questa pillola e in men che te l'aspetti ti sentirai meglio._
_The next thing I knew—_instead_—_generally deals with a _past_ event.


I looked at my cell's screen for a moment and the next thing I knew I was crashing into that parked truck
_Ho guardato per un attimo lo schermo del cellulare e la prima cosa che ricordo* è stato lo schianto con il camion fermo_
_
(*) as in MarcoMac's post #25_


----------

